

How Changing a Button Increased a Site's Annual Revenues by $300 Million  - nickb
http://www.uie.com/articles/three_hund_million_button/

======
patio11
See also here, for the identity of the site among other insightful commentary:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=434510>

